# Grand Canyon Skywalk - Open?



## riverdees05 (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if this did in fact open this January?

In January, 2006, a glass-bottomed, horseshoe-shaped walkway over the Grand Canyon - protruding 70 harrowing feet - will be unveiled. It is located on the ewstermost side, home of the Hualapai tribe. You must first book a tour of the tribe's ground (877-716-9378, destinationgrandcanyon.com) The cheaspest ($29) includes a qalk throught dwellings and an outdoor craft market. Only then can you test your mettle on the Skywalk, for an extra $25. - David LaHuta, Arthur Frommer's BUDGET TRAVEL, December 2005/January 2006.


----------



## Blues (Jan 20, 2006)

*Google is your friend *

Your question made me curious, so I googled "Grand Canyon Skywalk".  Found the same news blurbs that we all saw, but nothing official about it opening.  But the following two links are very interesting -- eyewitness account from someone who went out to take a look.

Synopsis -- as of Dec, there's just a couple holes in the ground.  No hotels or foundations (just metal out-buildings), no serious construction.  And no serious plans about how to get loads of tourists over a very rutted dirt road, other than via the tribe's bus.  I wouldn't look for it to open anytime this year.  But that's just my opinion after reading these accounts.

http://www.deanesmay.com/posts/1133751144.shtml

http://misty-moonlight.livejournal.com/34119.html


----------



## Harry (Jan 20, 2006)

Those of us who hike and visit the Canyon on a regular basis do not believe this will ever happen.


----------



## Blues (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep, I admit that after reading these articles, I also doubt very much that it will happen.  Indeed, you'll see in these blogs that there are those who believe it's a scam by some in the Hualapai nation to generate more admission fees to their reservation.  I'm not sure that's justified (though I'm not sure that it's not); but I don't think they'll pull it off.

See also http://www.deanesmay.com/posts/1133672625.shtml

(Edited to add web page reference)


----------



## KevJan (Jan 20, 2006)

My son is a pilot for an airline the flies Grand Canyon tours.  Some tours just fly over the canyon and back from Las Vegas.  Other tours stop at the reservation and have lunch before flying back to Las Vegas.  On the tours that stop, my son changes his clothes and runs, (I think he's training for a marathon) out to where this is being built and back. (The tour is having a lunch provided by the Indians at the reservation.) He then changes back and flies his tour back to Las Vegas. He says that it is indeed under construction and plans to open in April.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 20, 2006)

This is also what I have heard.  Late April or early May.  You won't catch me out there.  Our family is way too clumsy.  I almost lost my son at Cathedral Rock last week when he tripped over a rock about 15 feet from-the edge.


----------

